# Need advice please



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone can help me?    I am going through an IUI (with clomid) cycle and it looks as though I may have too many follicles for the treatment to go ahead  I have four on my left ovary that are growing, but last scan was only cycle day 10, so we don't know for sure (although nurse said it wasn't what she was hoping to see) if they will all grow enough to mature. Basically, I go back Monday morning for another scan a decision will be taken then. I have been looking at posts and it seems that you can request the IUI be turned into IVF instead of cancelling any treatment. Would that apply to me with four follicles or would I need more?? Would love to hear from anyone who has had that happen to them. Also, I wasn't planning on taking the HCG trigger shot for my IUI and relying on ovulating naturally. Would it make a difference to the amount of follicles maturing if I took the injection? One more question, sorry!! I have heard the term follicle reduction - anyone had that?

I am praying someone can provide info/advise. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Couldnt just read and run. Yes you could have ivf with 4 follicles however i would have thought it would need to be icsi because of you dh morphology etc. i would simply ask the clinic as they are the best ones to get the information. Soz i couldnt be of more assistance xx


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for info Sarah1712 just feel a bit desperate to know now if that makes any sense xx


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi milliemoos,
Sounds like we are on the exact same cycle. I went for my scan on Friday and I too might have too many follicles. I have a possible two on right side and another on left. They have told me they will cancel treatment if all 3 grow, which is something that keeps happening. As last month I had 4 and they cancelled. I have asked if they would consider going ahead and she said she would speak to my consultant but it will prob be a no. Sorry I know not answered your questions but thought I would share so you know your not on your own. I also have my scan on Monday, so I will be keeping my fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Haylie21,

Thanks so much for posting back, isn't it just awful? Are you taking Clomid? They put me on 100mg a day for the five days so I am thinking it should have been a 50mg dosage instead which is actually the dosage I had back in 2007, producing two follicles. Bit angry to be honest because I was concerned about the high dosage but went with doc's advice. Just know that I am going in tomorrow to be told it's cancelled as wouldn't they all just continue to grow??   Also, we still have to pay for all the scans even if the treatment gets cancelled, talk about rubbing salt in the wounds. 

Feel bad that you have had to go through this twice! Did they alter your drugs after the first time? My clinic actually said that they would go ahead with a maximum of three so I am holding out hope that yours will come around  

Milliemoos x


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

It is awful, to get your hopes up and then to get so close is a nightmare. Yes i am taking Clomid they first of all put me on 50mg and then this time i am only on 25mg but  still producing too many. 100mg does seem high, especially if you knew that 50mg was enough last time. But i suppose we have to trust the doc's as we have no other choice.
I completely understand how you feel, as soon as we came out of the clinic i knew it was game over but i am just praying that I'm wrong. 
We seem to get to this point and then it all goes wrong. We had first IUI in September but BFN   Then October i ovulated on a sat and my clinic is shut on a sat, so cancelled treatment. November i had 4 follies so cancelled again, but say we can have another try before Xmas. So call December to be told they are going to shut for deep cleaning and i have to wait till Jan  
I am now at the point of screaming, last time i just burst into tears at the clinic.  Just feels everything that can go wrong is 

Well we will both know tomorrow and who knows we both might be lucky. Let me know how you get on, my fingers and toes are all crossed for you


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't understand why so many clinics don't make any provision for people who need a procedure over the weekend. Ours is open every other weekend, which is just ridiculous. Don't know where you are based but the last time I had treatment I was living in London and had treatment at the Assisted Conception Unit at UCH, now called The Centre for Reproductive and Genetic Health. I know for a fact that they can do the procedure over the weekend - something to bear in mind..

Anyway, all the best for tomorrow


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Haylie21

How did your scan go? I went in for mine (the third one this cycle) and they say they need to scan me again before they can make a decision - aghhhh!!! Have to wait until my LH surge, probably be tomorrow or Wednesday and then they decide on the day whether to do the procedure or not. Had growth on all four follicles but two are growing at a quicker rate than the other two. Basically, they say if the smaller two stop growing now then procedure can go ahead. I am so fed up with not knowing what's going. The nurse started talking about the next cycle and taking less Clomid than this one - I could have told them that for free!!


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi milliemoos,
That's good news at least you still have hope. I know it's still frustrating still not knowing but at least they are trying and hopefully it is a good sign fingers crossed for no more growing  
Went to my appointment but no such luck a big fat CANCELLED   I had 3 follies one at 21, 18 & 16. Just devasted can't stop crying for some reason I was expecting it so don't know why I'm so upset. So another long wait till next for me but hopefully you will have good news for both of us   keep me posted x x


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

haylie21 - I am so so sorry to hear your news   This must happen to so many people as they try to tailor the drugs to individuals. Did they offer you any alternative like follicle reduction, converting to IVF/ICSI or trying the old fashioned way? My clinic hasn't. Will you be trying again next cycle? Let me know as I am probably going to be joining you! - my follies today were 17, 16.5, 13 and 12 so reckon they will all mature   Doesn't it seem odd that they give us Clomid to produce more follicles and then it's bad news because we have responded so well. Would we actually be fine just doing IUI without the clomid? Silly thought but can't think straight at the moment  

Really hope that next time they get our dosages right and then we can then just concentrate on what happens after the procedure.

Wishing you all the best, stay in touch!

Milliemoos


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

I know it must be difficult as they can not predict how we will react but surely they should allow for things like this to happen. 
They have not offered me anything else and to be honest could not afford to convert to IVF and never knew about follicle reduction till i saw your post but can imagine it will be too expensive, but worth looking into.
But i have decided i am not giving up   i am going to phone my clinic tomorrow to beg an plead, surely it should be our decision at the end of the day. I understand the risk of triplets but surely they are there to advise not make that choice for you. Even the nurse herself said that we have  the worst luck, typical 
If i have no luck tomorrow i will be trying again next month but natural this time so no clomid after all  
Well who knows they say if the follie is under 16 it will not survive so hopefully the 13 &/or 12 will stay as they are, will your clinic go ahead if  3 keep growing out of the 4.
At least they are talking about reducing your dose, but like you said you could of told them that (sometimes they don't know everything). Did they say how much they will reduce the dose. 
Well maybe next time we will fly through this stage and worrying about the 2ww 

Keep me updated with your next appointment


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Go for it! My clinic said they would go ahead with three follicles maximum so surely the risks can't be that bad?? 

They said I should lower my dosage from 100mg to 75. I told them I would take no more than 50mg next cycle and I am even thinking about lowering it to 25mg. Don't want to over stimulate again.

Let me know what they say xx


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Haylie21 - how did it go? Did you manage to speak to your clinic?


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

how is everything with you guys milliemoos and haylie?
I was just reading through the thread and I just went through my first IUI. Clomid did nothing for me but it did for a friend of mine.. she responded soo well to it and 3 iui's got cancelled because of more than 3 follies developing to full size.. however sometimes not all 3 fertilize.. so to cancel treatment just because theres a chance of having triplets is beyond me.. its like your going uphill and then suddenly you loop and go crashing down.. 

I was on Gonal-F and had 2 matures on my right side and my clinic went through with the IUI because my doc was like its better than cancelling a cycle - I was much happier with that decision -

Goodluck with everything both of you.. I hope and pray that things work out for the best!!!


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi incognito,

Thanks for posting  

Two mature follicles is an absolute ideal result, well done!! I had two mature follicles on my first ever IUI back in 2007 and got pregnant   I see you are on your 2ww. All the best with that, I hope the time passes quickly for you and you get your   Are you very anxious? It was ALL I could think about.

afm - waiting to see if I get my LH surge tomorrow and if so, will have a scan before they decide whether to do treatment or not. Will be horrible if I end up going with DH into the Clinic the actual day of the procedure and get told it's a no go. Just got to hope that doesn't happen. xx


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

Im anxious times a million.. and its making me EAT more. I had dinner last night at around 6 and at 11pm all I wanted was a hot-dog with loads and loads of ketchup hehe.. 

Hope things go well for you today.. and hopefully your back with a good result! All the best!!


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha ha! I also had hotdogs for dinner last night, two! DH managed to eat 3! and then had Cadbury's Chocolate pudding later on  

CD15 No LH surge today.... xx


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just realised there was a second page sorry for my late reply. I spoke to my clinic but they weren't having any of it so it's a def No 
But I have been looking at dates and I'll next try will be on our 2nd wedding anniversary so hopefully that is a good sign  

Hi incognito 

Thanks for your reply it helps knowing that yor not the only one. 2 follies is great news  hopefully you do get your BFP  the 2ww is torture Thoe isn't it. When I went through my 2ww I gave in and started testing on day 7 . Keep up updated on your 2ww lots of baby dust for you  

Hi milliemoos

I can't believe you still haven't havent had your LH surge. When us your appointment tomorrow. Poor you it's really dragging out I'm sure you just want to know either wat now. I hope they let you go ahead after all this waiting sending  lots  your way x x


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

haylie21 - so sorry to hear that   it seems such a cruel process at times. Good you are moving on from it though and with luck, this time will work!   Are you going without the Clomid for the next cycle? No chance of over stimulating then.. 

afm - yep cycle day 15 and no LH  Appointment will be the day I get LH surge so hoping it's tomorrow otherwise think I am going to go    and blooming well cancel it myself!

x


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG can't believe I am typing this but I got my LH surge this morning and went in for a scan first thing. Thank goodness only two of my follicles grew to over 18mm, the other two on my left were down at 12.5mm and the ones on my right (of which there were at least 3!) were 12.5mm or less. They said the 12.5mm ones won't release as they are too small - god I hope they are right about that one!!! Got the procedure this afternoon so will be having the dreaded 2WW. Next month, if needed, will be taking rather less clomid me thinks. xx


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck Millie.. Im 4 days into the 2ww and its just a grueling process.. trying to stay away from the pharmacy til OTD! I go in on the 30th for bloodwork and have my apptment at the clinic 4 hrs later.. so just hoping that I can sit through my class without jumping up and down in anxiety!! 

How are you feeling though?

Haylie: how are you feeling?


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Know what you mean incognito. I am going to be symptom spotting soon which is completely pointless   but can't help it! When you say 'bloodwork' is that the blood test to see if you are pregnant? I am going to be getting the early response one which I think you can test with four days earlier i.e. ten days after.

Haylie21 - sending you lots of  

Milliemoos


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

yes by bloodwork I mean the test.. I can get the early response ones too but if its a BFN I don't want to ruin my husbands' weekend as OTD is Monday.. Plus if I find out at the doctors' clinic I'll know exactly what to do next as per his guidance! 

I say that now..lets see mid-week what I decide to do  
goodluck ladies!


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy Monday!

How's it going everyone?

incognito - good luck holding out for the blood test, hee hee! You are totally right, it's better to wait until OTD as a negative would leave you asking questions. The blood tests are conclusive as well aren't they? Fingers crossed for you, just one week to go!!

afm - went into a blind panic last night as had minor cramping and thought it had all gone wrong already. Anyway, cramps gone now so maybe just a result of being meddled around with on the day of procedure. Hope so!


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

How are you both coping with your 2ww i have everything crossed for the both of you.

When are you both due to test? Please keep me updated, lot's and lot's of baby dust for the both of you 

My clinic called me last week to offer me some options  . She advised that i can either go for a natural IUI or can look into IVF/Egg sharing.

We have decided to to go for another natural IUI and then if that doesn't work discuss egg sharing. What do you guys think?  
I feel a lot better that my nurse and consultant discussed my case. As now i know that its not a case of as soon as you have a cancelled treatment they forget about you till next time. Sounds silly but it's just nice to know 

Well i hope you both are not going too crazy in your 2ww and sending lots of   &


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi haylie21 - it's a BFN for me I am afraid   Had some blood this morning, tested and it's negative. They don't want me to take Clomid for the next month as I am suffering the effects of too high a dosage. I have asked to have an un-medicated IUI this month instead and just waiting to hear back from them on that. 

I think it's a good idea to have one last go at the IUI right? It's unmedicated so I would expect to have a fair few goes at it before ruling it out. Glad you are feeling better about things  

Incognito - how's it going? Today is your OTD right? Hope it's good news! 

Milliemoos xx


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

How's it all going? Did you go for the natural IUI Haylie21?

Incognito, how are things with you?

AFM - I am on my second attempt now, Cycle Day 4. Taking a lower dosage of Clomid so hopefully can avoid the nonsense with having too good a response. Expecting to ovulate late again due to the Clomid so have a can booked with the dildocam on Valentines Day - how romantic!  

Milliemoos x


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi milliemoos,

I am currently on cycle day 10 had my first scan today and been told to do ovulating kits over the weekend. If we get a positive on Sunday then IUI  on Monday. But if no surge then another scan on Monday. I'm really hoping we have the IUI on Monday as its our 2nd year wedding anniversary 

So they let you go ahead with another clomid treatment? How much are you on this time?
Oh yes very romantic lol   looks like we will both be having a a very different valentines day  

Let's hope this one goes a lot better for the both us


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi haylie21   It's great to hear you are doing so well, I take it this cycle is un-medicated for you? Hope you get the surge on Monday as you wish. 

afm - I am on cycle day 8 at the moment so will be next week or possible next weekend - I didn't get my surge until CD16 last month! Yep, I am doing another Clomid cycle and have a little confession... They wanted me to take 75mg but I told them I wasn't happy with that as I was so close to having my treatment cancelled with the 100mg. We settled on 50mg in the end but after that I decided to try 25mg - haven't told them as can't be bothered with the conversation. The thing is, and I think you will understand it, I would rather have an IUI with one follie than risk having it cancelled for having too many. I got really stressed out last time with all the scans and the "yes, no, yes, no" that I am prepared to suffer anything but that again.

Like you, I am praying we both get through this one and both get a positive result. Look forward to hearing your news.

Milliemoos xx


----------

